# Alta Tollhaus Feedback



## Hulabob12 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello all, we are looking for feedback on Alta Tollhaus. Any information would be helpful that you.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

After many years on this forum I can tell you that the feedback on them is always positive.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am in the area of the kennel. I know many dogs from there and they are involved in training in IPO, as well as conformation. If you are into showlines, then AT can probably match you to a pup that fits your requirements.


----------



## Vonwhitehall (Dec 4, 2016)

I competed alongside an Alta Tollhaus dog and met him after competition. Gorgeous and super versatile. I think the dog excelled at agility, obedience, IPO, tracking...it was insane! I know he got his GSDCA PAM. I believe he was also a certified therapy dog! He was a total rock star and has a phenomenal temperament. Don't know if they are all like him but he was great representative for his breeder! I actually tried to breed to him twice but his owner was focused on competition. He has a more moderate build. If you want to do performance, I would tell breeder as she can direct you to less angulated puppies. The breeder competes at the Sieger show but not all pups will be suitable for that level of conformation show and you should be able to acquire a more moderate build. I have never heard anything bad about the breeder but that is just my experience. Good luck!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I heard many good things about this breeder. It was one of the breeders we were looking at in our search.


----------

